# Anyone using Vectra 3D topical for flea and tick control?



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

E used it last year with lily, and E had a bad allergic reaction to it. So we don't use it in our household.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Our havanese and shepherd were on it last year with no problems. This year all 3 have had their 2nd dose already. I know of a greyhound that had a reaction to it though.


----------

